

If Facebook is about transparency, Google+ is about organising information. - akarambir
http://www.firstpost.com/sd.php?id=35790&cat_id=548

======
mooism2
Link didn't work for me, but [http://www.firstpost.com/blogs/if-facebook-is-
about-transpar...](http://www.firstpost.com/blogs/if-facebook-is-about-
transparency-google-is-about-organising-information-35790.html) did work.

